
It’s only a matter of time before a drone takes down a passenger plane - edward
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612656/its-only-a-matter-of-time-before-a-drone-takes-down-a-passenger-plane/
======
Rjevski
> The good news is that the vast majority of people with the necessary
> technical skills are not willing to commit mass murder.

This is the key point of the article. The truth is, you could build a drone
capable of taking down an aircraft, or delivering explosives, or similarly
nefarious thing even 10 years ago.

I looked into AeroQuad around 2009. The site seems to be dead now, but it was
a community around building DIY drones. Everything needed to build a fully
autonomous, remotely controlled (through mobile networking, so could be
operated from anywhere in the world) drone was there already.

